# Are these guppies pregnant and if they are do you know how far along?



## onefiercefire (Aug 13, 2012)

I had posted a photo online and a friend had commented that she thought they were pregnant. Are they? If they are when should I put them in the breeder (how will I know when they are ready to go in?) Thanks!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't have guppys, I have platy's. To me she looks pregnant, but has quit a ways to go. Don't put her in the breeder yet.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks pretty early. I wait til the front of the belly squares up, and the back, gravid spot goes from dark to a reddish brown colour before I look for fry.


----------

